# how was ur ride today



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Went out 2 day with the kids and father inlaw on his new 87 honda fourtrax 350 he got for 500 bucs and it runs great. Got unloaded and the rain and lightning let loose but sat in the truck for 15 and the sun was back out and the way we went.The trails were great like grease and all of the holes where filled from the all nite rain we had and i never had to get winched out but i tried to get stuck.We all had a blast and i got covered do to my new 1.5 spacers.Enough with me how was your ride.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

mine got cancelled saturday was all ready to try out the new backs n clutch snorks but they had the trails closed they we're filling in all the ruts and doin matinence on it


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

*that sucks*

:nutkick:That sucks did something like that awile back got to new trails and the cops show up and say no rideing never even got un loaded.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Mine was a little interesting. First, some idiot had a severe case of dumb*** and nearly flipped his quad on my wife. A little while later we were climbing around on a bunch of sandstone and my son flipped his 420. Fortunately it seems that before it broke, the snorkel absorbed enough of the impact to prevent any other damage. The only thing that broke was one pvc 90. Everything else seems completely fine. In the end, everybody was ok and had a good time so I would have to say it was a good day.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mike ***m why'd the poppa show up??? Dtx good to hear everyones ok don't you hate stupid f****s lol good thing that's all you gotta fix on ur sons quad


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

glad everyones ok . i hate :cussing:idiots


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

Popo's not poppa lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

*popo*

It was the first time there and we tried to park in a township lot but it was in the midle of no where and looks like a normal parking lot so we just went to our normal place:aargh4:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We rode yesterday... got some vids Im fixing to upload.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

rode yesterday with 10 of us, my wife on here new brute 650i and some other people, one couple brought an argo so we found a beaver dam and he floated out into that, so that was neat. Did some exploring in some of the cut blocks up here and found some good riding, and all and all everyone made it back safe and had fun.


----------

